Ask HN: What does brexit mean for EU developers looking to find work in the UK? - zabana
======
xmodem
Until the end of this year nothing will change. You can still move to and
settle in the UK, if you're crazy enough to want to for some reason.

It's not yet known what the situation will look like post-2020.

You'll need to apply for pre-settled status before mid next year

~~~
toyg
This. The demand is there, but the environment is not welcoming. Engage
remotely if you can and save yourself a lot of problems.

~~~
easytiger
> The demand is there, but the environment is not welcoming.

Can you expand on this?

~~~
billpg
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Office_hostile_environmen...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Office_hostile_environment_policy)

------
rvz
For now, nothing.

But EU citizens working in the UK must apply for pre-settled status by the 30
June 2021. But who know what will happen by the end of 2020. A FTA by the UK-
EU or US or an out right no deal scenario are possible outcomes from the
process which could change this situation for EU citizens in the UK.

~~~
0x1221
> But EU citizens working in the UK must apply for pre-settled status by the
> 30 June 2021.

I just want to point out that this also applies to EU citizens who _already
have a certificate for permanent residence_. That's right - if you went
through the painstaking and expensive process of applying for a document on
which the UK government states that you have the right to live and work in the
UK indefinitely... that document is now worth nothing and you have to apply
for "settled status" just like anyone who doesn't have that certificate.

------
svth
Trust me, if you're an EU citizen, you don't want to work in the UK. Horribly
dysfunctional, overtaxed country run by evil kleptocratic psychopaths. Take a
look at the Nordics instead.

~~~
broodje
I take it you're living in the UK then?

~~~
svth
Six bloody years. No more!

------
smcphile
For the moment it’s not clear what’s ahead, but for those EU developers who
are allowed to work in the UK in the future, as I see it the biggest risk is
that the current reciprocal agreements concerning healthcare, retirement
plans, and unemployment insurance will no longer exist, and so the cost of
that will have to be factored in when considering a job offer.

------
theriddlr
EU workers would need a visa like the rest of us non-EUs if they don't get
pre-settled status.

------
DrNuke
Singapore vs 51st State vs Iceland? Rien ne va plus, le jeux sont fait. ...
ball rolling ....... number 0 ... . The dealer always wins.

~~~
tommica
Is this result of one of those famous "fridge magnet poetry" things that I
keep reading about? Because I have no clue what message you are trying to
deliver.

~~~
DrNuke
It is not difficult to understand, though? Out of the EU, every party is going
to lose in the short term. As a EU citizen, stay away for a while and let the
UK drift until their role coalesces into something smooth and clear enough.

~~~
tommica
I'm sorry, I do not understand at all what you are trying to say - I think
it's because you are not giving any context to what you are saying, instead
just making a statement - but maybe that is just me :/

~~~
DrNuke
Ok, third time lucky, I hope. Should a EU citizen relocate to the UK for IT or
engineering work right now? Nope, in my humble opinion, until the Brexit dust
settles at both governmental and practical level.

